# substrate layers?



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey guys, i was wondering should i put gravel under my sand in my tank cause i have but loads of it from when i switched, the reasoning behind it is because i constantly haveto replant my plants and with my hood being solid 1 inch oak dn it being 6 feet long , alont with the lighting fixture underneath it it it around 65-80 pounds, which makes it a bitch to replant plants,

so any advice on this?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

depending on the size of the gravel... i think the sand will end up on the bottom no matter what. you should use those metal plant achors so they will stay on the bottom.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If I remember correctly, gravel is better for plants, because it leaves more room for roots to develop and grow...
So a layer of gravel below the sand may be beneficial to live plants.

Keep in mind though that, if you stock that tank with jumpy and nervous fish such as piranha's, it won't take long before gravel will start to come up through the sand (same happened with the light gravel I used under the layer of black gravel in my redbelly tank: now it's all mixed up







)


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

haha, ohh well, i already did it early this morning, i guess weal just have to see wut happens, one thing is, it makes the tank look very natural, which is cool,

and i have never heard of metal plant anchors?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sand is most definitely the best- and most natural-looking substrat you can get, imo.
I just don't have the patience for it: I once tried it in a small 15g tank, and the result was a huge farking mess








So after a mmonth or two I threw the towel and switched to gravel...

I think those plant weights are just those lead/metal strips shops use to keep plant roots tied together.
Or maybe it's something like this.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think those plant weights are just those lead/metal strips shops use to keep plant roots tied together.
> Or maybe it's something like this.


 yup, that's what i was referring too.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

try to find gravel as small as you can without getting sand


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey micus, I have wondered how sand with gravel under it would look. Please keep this thread updated. It would satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I have sand in my tank and my plants never get up rooted. I just use plant weights on my plants that have stems. Once plants develope a good root system they will usually stay in place.

Check out my tank I even have a powerhead that causes heavy circulation and my plants still stay in place.
Good roots is key to not having plants uprooted.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

haoch your tank is pimp


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

HOACH Posted on Sep 9 2004 said:


> Check out my tank I even have a powerhead that causes heavy circulation and my plants still stay in place.


I have to agree! That's a sweet aquarium.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments fellow piranha fury members.
Good luck with your plants


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I think those plant weights are just those lead/metal strips shops use to keep plant roots tied together.
> Or maybe it's something like this.


 wont those weights rust?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hi micus!
How thick is the sand layer?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

the sand layer is like 1.5-3 inchs, it depends there is alot of current in the tank so im some areas there is little sand and in others there is tons,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey guys, this is an update of what my tank now looks like with the large gravel underneath the sand,

not quite sure how i think it looks yet,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

im gonna need some plant id's on these guys, i got em from the cheapy tank at me lfs, and i dont know any of there names besides the amazon swords and the vallisneria so if u guys could help me out on that it would be awesome


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

full tank shot


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

the last few pics are of a crypt. They don't require much light, and are slow growing. I like the look of the sand on the gravel. It is pretty natural.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks, so "crypts"?,

anyone got any ideas on wut the bushy plants are?


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

probably Cryptocoryne Wendtii


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Crypts are great but are easily sustainable to crypt rot when not established to the tank. A good bushy plant to start off in tank would be hygrophilia , it is very undamanding plant that grows fast and will use up excess nutrients


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

> the sand layer is like 1.5-3 inchs, it depends there is alot of current in the tank so im some areas there is little sand and in others there is tons,


Micus you should try putting some big rocks or decor like driftwood on the one side opposite of the powerhead. This will create dead spots casuing the sand to not move as much.

Nice tank, the sand and small pebble mix makes the tank look very natural.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

is the stuff i got rite beside the skull hygrophilia, i have no idea wut the plant that is really bushy is, the ones beside the skull,

u kno the name of em hoach?

its just i need the name so i can do a google on em and see wut they need,


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't think they are hygrophilia. I can't tell what they are. Here's a site where you could probaly find it. I find it pretty useful http://www.plantgeek.net/


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

nope, i couldnt find my plants in the plantgeek.com think, damn,

jim??

help a brotha out,


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Gymnocoronis spilanthoides
Difficult plant needs much light!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Schismatoglottis 'Green Gold'


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks a ton jim, that helps, ALOT,


----------

